# Changing up the pond design



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm planning on changing the design of my pond this summer. I'll try and describe what I'm doing here. Currently, I have a waterfall into a small pond and then a 20 foot connecting stream into a larger pond. What I want to do is based on a picture my wife saw in a pond book. This home had a second story deck with a deck box containing a pond and a wide spillway, maybe 4ft wide into a waterfall wich flls from the second story deck into a large pond below. I want to do a modified version of this. My deck is elevated, perhaps 4 feet high where I want to put this deck box. Add another foot to the height for the box and I have a five foot waterfall. I'm going to reduce that by building up the ground beneath to reduce it back to perhaps three or four feet. This will continue to drop another foot or so to the lower pond. There will no longer be a connecting stream, just a cascade that is a series of drops (small waterfalls). I'd like to do it with stone and my question is what would be the best type of flat stone to use for these steps? I'm thinking there will be two or three steps. Also, what type of substructure should I use under the stones to support them. (compacted earth, cinder blocks, wood?) One other thing, I may be running a tunnel under the cascade if I have the clearance. What should I use for the tunnel? It would probably be four, maybe five feet long.

Okay, lots of things. I could use some counseling on this one.

Mark


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Mark, 
As far as stone goes, different types of flagstone work well, along with many others. I would ask - if you are purchasing the stone for recommendations. You may know that limestone is definitely something to stay away from, as it can cause excessive algae. 
As long as it is well compacted, earth will work fine for supporting your stones. 
Corrugated drain pipe works great for tunnels. You can get it lined or unlined, which bends much easier for slight curves. You might be able to find shorter pieces than a full length at construction sights if you ask for scraps. I've gotten 6-8' pieces this way. 
Hope this helps. Keep us posted, and try to post pics. ;-) 

Take care, 
Matt


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Don't forget to consider "head" when you select your pump.


----------



## markperr (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank, Matt, for the tip on Limestone and algae. I didn't know that.


Todd, I currently have a 3600GPH submersible. My run is about 30 feet and the rise at the head is perhaps five feet. The change I'm looking to do will shorten the run by at least half, but raise the head another foot or so. I'll have to check my pump specs to see what I get at 6 feet. I may need to buy
a bigger pump.


----------

